# Advantages/Disadvantages of having 2?



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

Well im sure my mum is on the verge of admitting of wanting another (she already has but...)- i would just like to show her the disadvantages and advantages of having two. My mum wants another but she doesnt want to push my dad to far because we already have deano. On the other hand he said he wouldnt mind a yorkie but still doesnt really want one. I just think deano will have a friend some one there when we are not. Money is no problem we have the money for another and the up keep of another. 

You see this is how my dad reacts when 636--*****
+6
+6 (oops sorry that was deano on the keyboard)

well as i was saying he rants for 2 or 3 days then is fine with it and now i keep seeing him trying to get deano to like him - i caught him picking him up and trying to stroke him and putting him on his knee - he really does want deano to like him)

How does everyone else find having two or just the one or 2+? How does things way up - is it any harder?


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

I dont know what its like having 2 chis! But having more than one dog i think depends on their personalities for example my coco would not tolerate me having another pet! She wants me all to herself!

Some dogs you see couldnt cope without eachother and grow so attached so it really does depend - maybe if you are going to buy another take deano to meet them a few times and see how he gets on! It also might be easier for the pup when they come home.

What are you thinking of getting a boy or a girl?


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

Im not sure which sex yet. Deano is fine with dogs his size, he loves small cats because they are not overpowering him, but with bigger dogs he will bark then when they come close run and beg to be picked up. Aslong as the dog is not much bigger than him he is fine he loves company.


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

lol my dad was always the same, he used alwasy moan about all the pets in the house, my mum just gets more and more, but then youd catch him being nice to them when he thought no one was looking lol.
I think if possible its alwasy a good idea to get two, if deano gets on with the cats then hed prob appreciate a chi buddy. Itll make it easier for him when hes ever left alone
mia
x


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

1 or 2 chi's is really the same , just more love  , with three chi's it gets a bit thougher because you only have 2 hands ........
i would say definitely go for it , you won't regret it !!
i think an advantage is that you won't feel as guilty leaving them behind for a little while when they are together :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

i would say that is the advantage too - thats why i'd consider getting coco a buddy because when i leave my mums; i cant always presume she'll watch coco so if i did get her a buddy then she wouldnt be alone!

Does Deano get left himself a lot?

Coco loves our large dog zac but he is so gentle - she gives him kisses and tried to hold his face with his paws - they r so cute together! Then there's broxy she loved him at first; not now he's growing and getting stronger sometimes he tries to play a bit rough and i think thats prob why she gets a bit narky with him! I really would be stuck when i want another chi - because i have no idea how coco would react!

And men are so funny with animals - my liam was jealous of coco at first he used to say "you love and pay more attention to that dog than me" - now they snuggle together - and he said he wants another dog and says he absolutely loves chihuahuas - thinks they are cracking wee dogs.. Its amazing how they grow on men because liam thought they were boring and too small to do anything or have fun or go walks etc and he didn't like that but once he gave her a chance he saw she could give all the larger dogs a run for their money! :lol: 

A disadvantage would be them fighting and your not there to stop it - you must be sure that they wouldnt hurt eachother!


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

i also meant to add - our dog zac absolutely HATES broxy - Zac is 11 so i think maybe because he's been the only dog for so long its harder to accept other dogs - especially a male!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

No he doesnt get left very long usually 3 hours ish. (or do you reckon that is long??)


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

I dont think 3 hours is long at all, considering many people have to work and chis get left for 8-10 hours. I have 6. I think its better to have 2 for company. Dogs are pack animals. The only problem I have with more than 1 is that you cant take them all bye bye at the same time.  Its nice when you are buisy too, they entertain each other....mine are lap hogs, and if they didnt have each other to go to when I am buisy doing housework, they would drive me nuts. I have 1, Red, who will actually chase me to be picked up. She runs from room to room..up on the couch, on the back of the chair, when she finally gets the point that moms buisy, she will go play with the others.


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

aww poor chi with busy mama! My coco is good like that too when she knows im busy she'll just chew her bone or sleep but she doesnt need her bro to keep her company.

I did hear too that chihuahua's love to be in packs - they r tht kind of animal apparently!

I dont think 3 hours is long at all! As the lady b4 me sed - some ppl r away for much longer - he prob just has a wee snooze - aww bless!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I was always curious about this one as I'm getting another pup in Dec, I was thinking a girl tho cos Stitch is so clingy, a real mummys boy and I've only had him a couple of days. I dont wanna upset him and girls do tend to be more independant so wont try to take up every second of his cuddle time.


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

I think it would depend on little Dino... P-Nut would not allow us another Chi... we tried and she flipped and was a total basket case! It was horrible... we realized that as long as we have P-Nut we will be a one dog family. I cannot even take her to visit my family w/o her freaking out because of Poopsy (the family Min Pin). 

I blame myself for P-Nut being this way as I have spoiled her, and she does everything with me. I guess she does not want any other Chi to have that as well


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

I definitely find it better with 2 chi's. We got Brooke first and she was ultra clingy, but had come to us at 8 months age from a breeder with 12 chi's so she was used to always having company. We got Minx, at 13 months age, less than 2 months later from the same breeder and my hubby really dotes on them both as well. They get on great together and are really good company for one another if we have to be out without them.


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

NEMOCHI!!!! u'd b suprised how clingy the girls are - they're independent but also like a lot of love too - my girls always sooking up to me just like the way ur little guy is - so dont bet on that reason for getting another that nemo will still have loads a hugs - because a new pup will especially need loads of hugs in a new enviornment!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

My boys have been horrendous for clingyness they both cry if left for one minute which really isnt good and they both slept in my bed and went everywhere with me. I know Nemo's sis was a lot more independant than Nemo or his bro Alfie so thinking of the breedline being the same there is a high chance a girl will be more like the sister. Jess (nemo's mum) is also very independant unlike little Bailey (nemo's dad) who is the smallest guy and so much like Nemo lol but he's white with red markings.


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

Are you thinking of getting a girl from the same family then?

You are right independent in the way that coco can be herself - she doesnt cry she just lies on my clothes and is depressed (so my bro told me) until i come home. But she is ok when she knows im at work - but if i decide to go out on the weekend she knows im usually home at that time so she goes the depressed way! But no she doesnt cry!

However she does always sit on my lap, lick me to death, follow me but not as bad as crying (not saying crying is a bad thing i just mean she isnt as dependent on me in that way just likes to be with me)!

When are you getting another then dec did u say?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

The pup is a full sis/bro to Nemo and is due Oct 7th  so yep same breedline I have my name down for a girl and I get pick of the litter sooooo I choose whichever I want  I dont get the pup till Dec tho. I'm still in shock she's doing this for me cos her dogs have such amazing pedigree's she could sell them to anyone


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

I have no chis yet, hehe, but I just wanted to say that I am only going to get one.

For one reason, though, it is financial, because I am just starting out in my own apartment and can only handle 1 at this point. And secondly, I am just a one-on-one kind of person. I have always had better relationships with my pets when it was just one of them and one of me, Different people have different personalities, though, so it may work out great for you! I just wondered if you ever tried to analyze that part of yourself. 
My pup was just born two weeks ago, haha, and I don't even know which I am going to adopt yet, but I am already so attached, and I just can see all of my love being directed at her and her alone. hehe.

But that is me. I guess you'd have to try and envision what it would be like and how it would make you feel!  

Either way, whatever pups you do have will be lucky and spoilt ones!!!


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

good point tareg! 

Is the lady giving you the chi for free nemochi? it's great they will be real bros and sis that will be a lovely thing - and not many can say they're chi family is all really related - it is something to be proud of and show off - oh yes darling lol :lol:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

yep the pup is free and I get to pick which little one I want  Stitch isnt related he's from a different breeder but when I lost Nemo I was so deverstated my breeder said she'd let me have a pup from the repeat mating it wouldn't replace Nemo but would be the closest thing to me ever getting him back


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

well since im getting a second sometime soon (looks like end of october/november time)
ive been weighing tis exact issue heres some i came up with:
keep in mind me and vixie curently sitll live at home with my parents and thier spaniel, shes fine with other dogs, likes the company ect.

advantages:
-vixie will have a HER sized playmate
-when i move out vixie will still have a frined to come with us and so hopefully not miss the spaniel too much
-vixie will have someone to keep her company whenever im out and she cant come with...(very rare)
-tiny dogs cost less to feed
-tiny dogs have less clean up lol

disadvantages:
-twice the poop
-twice the food
-twice the vets bills

thats all i could think of...lol
i know with viie shes a year old now and still of course a puppy at heart with lots of energy, she loves to play with the spaniel but hes so big i worry that one day hes gonna get annoyed wiht her rambunctiousness and hurt her accidentally, whereas having someone her size to play with will be nice.
being there small dogs i have no concerns about space, theres enough room in my bedroom alone for each to have their own personal space.

i also took into account cost of vets bills food ect to mae sure i could afford a second...so logn as everything is good...id say go for it.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

Great thanks!


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

I think that was a great list of pros and cons!

I am praying my girls will be thrilled with the little boy I am getting. My Chihuahua loves loves other little dogs. Keera and Amber just adore each other and its so cute! I considered another Crested but they are ALOT of work as they are wild childs! Also Keera did not like sharing me with a friend's Crested's. However, she doesn't mind sharing me with Amber in the slightest! Keera can be dominant with dogs her size or larger but not with the tinies.

Keera is fairly independent but had her lovey dovey moments. Amber is VERY dependent on her mommy but Keera helps her to play and hae confidence even when her mommy isn't there. Keera is 3 times Amber's size so maybe another little one will help even out the fight! lol! Keera was so thrilled with Amber that I hope she has the same reaction. Amber was babysat by a friend with a tiny chi and she had a blast playing with her that she practically forgot about her mommy!


----------

